# Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a great event for tandems. 
I know of three ECDM's going, including us. Plenty of tandem friendly stuff up to the supported epic loop. Plenty of isolation, but you have to drive to nowhere to get it. 
Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest


----------

